# wie funktioniert der &quot;benutzerwechsel ohne abmeldung&quot; in win xp?



## die7zwerge (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Alle,
ich habe probleme mit BF 2! mit adminrechten läßt es sich installieren aber nicht starten (kopierschutz springt an). als zweiter benutzer (ohne admin) kann ich es starten, werde aber von jedem server gekickt weil pukbuster die adminrechte braucht   . in anderen foren habe ich folgendes gelesen :          Einen neuen Benutznamen unter WinXP erstellen, der keine ADMINrechte hat.
Mit diesem Benutzer einloggen. DVD-Laufwerk auf, DVD rein, DVD-LW zu.
Nun sollte die DVD ausgelesen werden und das Menu erscheint.
Menu wegklicken, Benutzer wechseln (nicht abmelden!) auf den Adminuser, doppelklick auf das DVD LW und installieren.

so weit, so gut! ich kann nur nicht den benutzer wecheln ohne mich abzumelden. der an/abmeldebildschirm flackert einmal kurz, aber sonst tut sich nix ...   . wie muß ich win xp einrichten, was muß ich tut, damit der wechsel hinhaut!?

schon mal im voraus vielen dank


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juli 2005)

Mit der Tastenkombination Windowstaste + L kommt du zum Anmeldeschirm zurück und solltest dich dann mit deinem andern Konto wieder anmelden können. Alternativ statt der Tastenkombination geht es auch über Start -> Abmelden -> Benutzer wechseln


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2005)

die7zwerge am 12.07.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alle,
> ich habe probleme mit BF 2! mit adminrechten läßt es sich installieren aber nicht starten (kopierschutz springt an). als zweiter benutzer (ohne admin) kann ich es starten, werde aber von jedem server gekickt weil pukbuster die adminrechte braucht   . in anderen foren habe ich folgendes gelesen :          Einen neuen Benutznamen unter WinXP erstellen, der keine ADMINrechte hat.
> Mit diesem Benutzer einloggen. DVD-Laufwerk auf, DVD rein, DVD-LW zu.
> Nun sollte die DVD ausgelesen werden und das Menu erscheint.
> ...




also, eigentlich muss es gehen, wenn du dich abmeldest (über start/computerausschlaten/abmelden) - dann sollte wieder der anmeldebildschirm erscheinen, wo du den neuen user auswählen kannst. 

wann genau kommt den dein problem? schon beim abmelden? hast du denn bereits einen neuen user angelegt?


----------



## die7zwerge (12. Juli 2005)

neuer benutzer ohne admin rechte ist angelegt, ich gehe dann über start, abmelden, benutzerwechel, doppelklicke auf admin und dann flackert der bildschirm einmal und sonst nix. wenn ich dann den benutzer ohne admin anklicke, bin ich sofort wieder auf dem vorherigen bildschirm


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2005)

die7zwerge am 12.07.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> neuer benutzer ohne admin rechte ist angelegt, ich gehe dann über start, abmelden, benutzerwechel, doppelklicke auf admin und dann flackert der bildschirm einmal und sonst nix.


 vielleicht musst du nur einmal klicken, nicht doppelklicken?   




> wenn ich dann den benutzer ohne admin anklicke, bin ich sofort wieder auf dem vorherigen bildschirm


 vielleicht bist ja dann doch schon angemeldet? teste das mal: als admin den hintergrund ändern, dann wechsle den user - wenn der hintergrund ein anderer ist, dann war der wechsel erfolgreich.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2005)

Herbboy am 12.07.2005 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> die7zwerge am 12.07.2005 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht man doch schon am username.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (12. Juli 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 12.07.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Tastenkombination Windowstaste + L kommt du zum Anmeldeschirm zurück und solltest dich dann mit deinem andern Konto wieder anmelden können. Alternativ statt der Tastenkombination geht es auch über Start -> Abmelden -> Benutzer wechseln


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hier stehts doch RIESENGROß! Du darfst einfach für Admin und User keine Passwörter anwenden(obwohl, das is eigentlich wurst!)....Dann gehste mit der Windowstaste+L in den Nutzerauswahlbildschirm und klickst immer zwischen dem Adminkonto und deinem Nutzerkonto hin und her.

GreetZ WareZ


----------



## die7zwerge (12. Juli 2005)

die admin version ist win classic, die ohne win bollo! also wäre das erkennen einfach.
ich habe sowohl einmal als auch doppelt geklickt, keine auswirkung, außer der bildschirm nicht nur einmal, sondern zweimal flackert.
ich komme in den an/abmeldebildschirm und klicke den anderen benutzer an --> wie komme ich dann wieder vom an/abmeldebildschirm weg, denn er verschwindet nicht nach dem anklicken. nur, wenn ich wieder auf den ursprünglichen benutzer zurückgehe.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (12. Juli 2005)

die7zwerge am 12.07.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *Probbeschreibung*


----------

